# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مشورت فوری از بچه های انجمن کنکوری کلاس کنکور

## 1402

سلام بچه ها من پایه ام نسبتا ضعیفه گفتم خودم خودخوان بخونم که نتیجه بهتری داره... بعد فهمیدم که برای اختصاصی هام کلاس برم بهتره.. یا حداقل بهم گفتن! مثلا تحلیل میکنم یک قسمت از تحلیل واقعا نمی‌فهمم یا از اشکالاتم توی دفترم یادداشت میکنم برای رفع اشکال دیدم واقعا اشکالاتم زیاده :/ درصدام هم تعریفی نداره ترازم تازه شده 5 هزار  :Yahoo (2): 
خب رفتم مثلا بهترین آموزشگاه شهرمون تازه 1 ماه هم از بچه هاش عقبم دیدم خیلییییی زمانش زیاده اصلا وقت برای خوندن دارم؟ میترسم نکنه عقب بیوفتم... خیلی استرس‌ گرفتمممم برنامه رو براتون میفرستم ببینین چقور طولانیه
شیمی: سه شنبه 4 تا 8

ریاضی: چهارشنبه و جمعه  6تا9

فیزیک پنج شنبه 10 و نیم تا 3 و نیم

زیست 5 شنبه 4:15 تا 8

جمعه روز هایی که قلم چی نباشه  4 تا 8



با این حساب شما جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟
قید کلاسو بزنم کلا یا برم آنلاین ببینم موسسه های معتبر مثل ماز که 3 ساعت درهفته هستن
رفتم کلاسش(جلسه اول رایگانه) حالا اینقدر شلوغ بود مثلا استاد داشت با بلندگو صحبت می‌کرد نزدیک 50 نفرم بودیم شایدم بیشتر 
نگرانم نیاز به مشورت فوری دارم

----------


## LEA

> سلام بچه ها من پایه ام نسبتا ضعیفه گفتم خودم خودخوان بخونم که نتیجه بهتری داره... بعد فهمیدم که برای اختصاصی هام کلاس برم بهتره.. یا حداقل بهم گفتن! مثلا تحلیل میکنم یک قسمت از تحلیل واقعا نمی‌فهمم یا از اشکالاتم توی دفترم یادداشت میکنم برای رفع اشکال دیدم واقعا اشکالاتم زیاده :/ درصدام هم تعریفی نداره ترازم تازه شده 5 هزار 
> خب رفتم مثلا بهترین آموزشگاه شهرمون تازه 1 ماه هم از بچه هاش عقبم دیدم خیلییییی زمانش زیاده اصلا وقت برای خوندن دارم؟ میترسم نکنه عقب بیوفتم... خیلی استرس‌ گرفتمممم برنامه رو براتون میفرستم ببینین چقور طولانیه
> شیمی: سه شنبه 4 تا 8
> 
> ریاضی: چهارشنبه و جمعه  6تا9
> 
> فیزیک پنج شنبه 10 و نیم تا 3 و نیم
> 
> زیست 5 شنبه 4:15 تا 8
> ...



سلام وقت بخیر

باتوجه به صحبت هاتون :

کلاس های شوغ با تایم بالا وقت گیر و نامناسبه...علاوه بر اون زمانی که برای رفت و امد ازتون میگیره

اعتماد بنفستون پایین نباشه...شما مباحث کتاب درسی خط به خطشو درکنار درسنامه و منابعی که دراختیار دارین دقیق بخونین و کار کنین ...خوب تست بزنین و رفع اشکال و ابهام کنید

اما صد اگر تو درسی خیلی خیلی صعیفین یه کلاس مناسب بردارین...کلاااس مناسب...یعنی با تعداد مناسب و زمان مناسب

اما بنده معتقدم شما توانمندین و کتاب رو دقیق کارکنین و از کمک درسی های مناسب استفاده کنید موفق میشین


باز هم خودتون به خوبی فکر کنین

شما از خودتون بیشتر از همه شناخت دارین

----------


## aya nikola 1299

کلاس برو پیش همینا:1-فرزام فرهمندنیا (زیست) 2-امیر میرحسینی(فیزیک) 3-مهرداد عباسپور(ریاضی) 4-محمد مرادی(شیمی)

----------


## aya nikola 1299

اینم توجه کن گلم تو کلاس میری که کارت کم بشه نه اینکه طرف کارتو 100 برابر کنه

----------


## ahmad.jafari

دو تا از درس ها که توش اوضاعت بهتره رو خودخوان بیا جلو

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 1402


سلام بچه ها من پایه ام نسبتا ضعیفه گفتم خودم خودخوان بخونم که نتیجه بهتری داره... بعد فهمیدم که برای اختصاصی هام کلاس برم بهتره.. یا حداقل بهم گفتن! مثلا تحلیل میکنم یک قسمت از تحلیل واقعا نمی‌فهمم یا از اشکالاتم توی دفترم یادداشت میکنم برای رفع اشکال دیدم واقعا اشکالاتم زیاده :/ درصدام هم تعریفی نداره ترازم تازه شده 5 هزار 
خب رفتم مثلا بهترین آموزشگاه شهرمون تازه 1 ماه هم از بچه هاش عقبم دیدم خیلییییی زمانش زیاده اصلا وقت برای خوندن دارم؟ میترسم نکنه عقب بیوفتم... خیلی استرس‌ گرفتمممم برنامه رو براتون میفرستم ببینین چقور طولانیه
شیمی: سه شنبه 4 تا 8

ریاضی: چهارشنبه و جمعه  6تا9

فیزیک پنج شنبه 10 و نیم تا 3 و نیم

زیست 5 شنبه 4:15 تا 8

جمعه روز هایی که قلم چی نباشه  4 تا 8



با این حساب شما جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟
قید کلاسو بزنم کلا یا برم آنلاین ببینم موسسه های معتبر مثل ماز که 3 ساعت درهفته هستن
رفتم کلاسش(جلسه اول رایگانه) حالا اینقدر شلوغ بود مثلا استاد داشت با بلندگو صحبت می‌کرد نزدیک 50 نفرم بودیم شایدم بیشتر 
نگرانم نیاز به مشورت فوری دارم


سلام ببینید کلاس به شما کمک میکنه سریع تر یاد بگیرید ولی نباید باعث بشه که وقت برای تست کم بزارید در مورد کلاس هم بنظرم کلاس های آنلاین بهتره تا حضوری*

----------


## سردرگم

بهترین اساتید درس های تخصصی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲

----------

